# Guntout: Poo Vegas



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 17, 2021)

So, a small discussion was spurred in one of the Gunt related threads regarding a Fallout: New Vegas playthrough as Ethan Adrienne Ralph, the Gunt. Since the small discussion was pretty entertaining, I figured I was autistic enough to create a separate thread dedicated to discussing this topic without shitting up the original thread. So please, post your recommended stats, skills, traits, companion choices, faction allegiances, gameplay styles, character interactions, downloadable mods, armor and clothing, and much more here to help contribute to _*the definitive gunt-themed, post-apocalyptic role play experience!*

Note_: Feel free to discuss playthrough recommendations for Gunt-adjacent and Ralphasphere characters as well! How will Gator thrive in the Mojave? What about Diddler Dax? You decide!
My personal recommended stats and traits*:

*S.P.E.C.I.A.L.*

Strength: 7 (Overwhelming fat strength)
Perception: 4 (Has no foresight for actions)
Endurance: 2 (Fat but gunt is a flesh shield)
Charisma: 7 (Host of the Killstream, baby!)
Intelligence: 2 (Zero mental fortitude)
Agility: 1 (Lol fat)
Luck: 4 (Unlucky predicaments but dumb luck)

*Going off my personal idea that a stat of 5 is that of the average person

*Traits *(Pick 2 of the 3)

Kamikaze (_“You have +10 Action Points but *your reckless nature* causes you to have -2 Damage Threshold.”_)

Built to Destroy (Ralph has that desire to just tear down, remove, and eradicate anything that slights him in the slightest.)

Hot Blooded (Because Ralph gets heated easily and sees no reason.)
Recommend mods (will be updated with user contributions!)

FAT WASTELAND

Ojo Bueno Texture Pack (Beautiful retexture pack recommended by @♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️)

Fallout: New California (Unofficial New Vegas prequel mod for a lengthened Gunt experience. Recommended by @♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️)

Fallout: the Frontier (Infamous DLC-sized mod that takes place in Portland, Oregon . Took *SEVEN* _*YEARS*_ to develop. Caused massive shitstorm in the Fallout community. _Apparently being "fixed." _Read about the controversial mod and its surrounding shitstorm in the thread here. Download the *original* launch version with all the garbage and degeneracy here. Recommended by @RangerBoo and @Big Meaty Claws, with a special thanks to @Big Meaty Claws for the original download file!)


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 17, 2021)

Gunt, gunt never changes. No one knows who fired the first shot that caused the end of the world but the horrors, the decay and the stench  from the day the gunt dropped still remains


----------



## Baklava (Oct 17, 2021)

More like jcaesar's legion, amirite


----------



## Space Cooter (Oct 17, 2021)

Need that mod where you can mate with the super mutants and other wasteland creatures. Have to stay true to the source material.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 17, 2021)

> S.P.E.C.I.A.L.
> 
> Strength: 7 (Overwhelming fat strength)
> Perception: 4 (Has no foresight for actions)
> ...





> Traits (Pick 2 of the 3)
> 
> Kamikaze (_“You have +10 Action Points but your reckless nature causes you to have -2 Damage Threshold.”_)
> 
> ...






_Get this guy on the phone so I can steal his idea and make a profit make another good Fallout game and make a profit!_


----------



## Radical Cadre (Oct 17, 2021)

Baklava said:


> More like jcaesar's legion, amirite


Ralph would be lucky to end up as the soup of the day at the Ultra-Luxe.

More likely, someone like Clanden would get to him first and turn him into a bomb or something.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 17, 2021)

MF ALBERT said:


> View attachment 2635739
> 
> _Get this guy on the phone so I can steal his idea and make a profit make another good Fallout game and make a profit!_


more like get jealous and sue the makers of guntout poo vegas until its shut down and they just let bethesda shit  guntout: spencer and styx onto our plates. 



Radical Cadre said:


> Ralph would be lucky to end up as the soup of the day at the Ultra-Luxe.
> 
> More likely, someone like Clanden would get to him first and turn him into a bomb or something.


fun fact classic fallout actually had dwarfs 








						Dwarf
					

A dwarf is a non-player character in Fallout and Fallout 2. Shorter than other humans, dwarfs can be servants or reach positions of power and influence, particularly in the developed societies of New California. Gretch, a mentally handicapped indentured servant of Doc Morbid in Junktown. Mitch...




					fallout.fandom.com


----------



## donjulio (Oct 17, 2021)

hot blooded and kamikaze id say for traits.

Use some of the shittiest but edgy guns. And buy alcohol and drugs at any opportunity.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 18, 2021)

Give him both Lady Killer (for, admittedly, getting more pussy and having more children than @Null) and Travel Light (because it gives you a bonus to Light Armor, and PPP's stream revealed the possibility he might like to crossdress while watching in the corner)


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 18, 2021)

Baklava said:


> More like jcaesar's legion, amirite


No- Ralph these days has completely abandoned his Caesar LARP (and Lord Caesar's righteous prohibitions of Chems, Alcohol, and Gambling would make Ralph seethe).

Given how much Ralph sucks up to Nick Fuentes, I imagine he doesn't have the Machismo or tactical mindset needed to succefully pull off a Yes Man playthrough- and because he is white trash he wouldn't get along well with the NCR- especially since first thing he would do is massacre the town of Goodsprings and simp to the Powder Gangers. I say a Mr. House playthrough would be the most in-character Ralphamale experience.



Space Cooter said:


> Need that mod where you can mate with the super mutants and other wasteland creatures. Have to stay true to the source material.


There are probably mods like that on Lover's Lab. Schitzo Elijah has some really good videos on New Vegas modding- but if you guys want to make this a super-long playthrough and Gunt Odyseey experience I highly recommend installing at least the New California prequel, as well as the Jsawyer mods and a bunch of other shit like the Rockwell Descent and Rockwell Pursuit. Alien Exterminator is also a good one- and there are patches and submods that remove alot of the degenerate shit from The Frontier.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 18, 2021)

I've said it in the other thread, Yes-Man is the way to go. This allows you to burn every bridge you can. Ally with the Brotherhood then get pissed at them and nuke their bunker. Great Khans won't listen to you? Convince them to fight for the Legion and kill them in The Battle of Hoover Dam. Help the Boomers out, then immediately kill their leaders. Just sit there and interview all the characters at Kimble's speech while the Legion assassinates him. Real political change requires hard work and finding an assassin is too hard! KILLSTREAM EXCLUSIVE, BABY!

While you'd think The Legion, this would be the worst one for Ralph since the Legion is a strict anti-drug policy on threat of crucifixion. I don't think the Legion would appreciate gambling much, I think they would've outlawed it after taking the strip since all the NCR citizens would no longer go there and spend their caps. The Legion saw Vegas as a strategic location.


----------



## Alliuminator (Oct 18, 2021)

Ngl charisma in New Veggies is pretty broken


----------



## Rei is shit (Oct 18, 2021)

You need to abuse alcohol and jet so much that you end up being constantly debuffed.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Oct 18, 2021)

Ralph will definitely reprogram YesMan to GatorMan because YesMan is Alawg for telling Ralph the Truth.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 18, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> I've said it in the other thread, Yes-Man is the way to go. This allows you to burn every bridge you can. Ally with the Brotherhood then get pissed at them and nuke their bunker. Great Khans won't listen to you? Convince them to fight for the Legion and kill them in The Battle of Hoover Dam. Help the Boomers out, then immediately kill their leaders. Just sit there and interview all the characters at Kimble's speech while the Legion assassinates him. Real political change requires hard work and finding an assassin is too hard!
> 
> While you'd think The Legion, this would be the worst one for Ralph since the Legion is a strict anti-drug policy on threat of crucifixion. I don't think the Legion would appreciate gambling much, I think they would've outlawed it after taking the strip since all the NCR citizens would no longer go there and spend their caps. The Legion saw Vegas as a strategic location.


It's explicitly stated in numerous Fallout Lore books (like the Fallout Bible and leaked Van Buren documents) that Caesar bans gambling on penalty of death- and alot of interviews with the OG devs say that one of the things Caesar intends to do as soon as he takes Hoover Dam is to ban any and all Gambling activities in New Vegas. The only Casinos he wants to keep open is Gommorah (he wants to repurpose this as just a high-class brothel due to the Omeras helping him with the gas attack on the NCR embassy), The Ultra-Luxe (which he wants to repurpose just as a restaurant for cannibals all across the wastes) and The Lucy 38 (which he wants to turn into his new Palace). The Tops is going to be burned to ash if Lanius takes the Dam, as well as The Atomic Wrangler. Alchohol is only allowed for medicinal purposes of citizenry and not legionnaires themselves- the legionnaires have to use bitter drink to numb the pain of bullet wounds.


Cucktry Roads said:


> I've said it in the other thread, Yes-Man is the way to go. This allows you to burn every bridge you can. Ally with the Brotherhood then get pissed at them and nuke their bunker. Great Khans won't listen to you? Convince them to fight for the Legion and kill them in The Battle of Hoover Dam. Help the Boomers out, then immediately kill their leaders. Just sit there and interview all the characters at Kimble's speech while the Legion assassinates him. Real political change requires hard work and finding an assassin is too hard!
> 
> While you'd think The Legion, this would be the worst one for Ralph since the Legion is a strict anti-drug policy on threat of crucifixion. I don't think the Legion would appreciate gambling much, I think they would've outlawed it after taking the strip since all the NCR citizens would no longer go there and spend their caps. The Legion saw Vegas as a strategic location.


I don't think Yes-Man is the best choice because every playthrough, no matter what your Karma is or who you allied with or screwed over, Yes-Man always- and I mean *always* gains sentience and begins to refuse orders from the Courier. Gadur is too much of a prison prag to ever nut up and tell Ze Guntmeister to shut up. Mr. House's vague pie-in-the-sky promises of Vegas being the new place where humanity will colonize the stars sounds alot like Nick Fuentes (and Qanon)'s general "America First" grift of just collecting shekels from idiots and telling them to "trust the plan"- even when the plan gets FUBAR and Felted beyond all recognition.


----------



## Leonard Persin (Oct 18, 2021)

I can see him making camp with The Great Khans and it becoming the new home of The Killstream.


----------



## Famke Slamssen (Oct 18, 2021)

I think Ralph's luck is probably his strongest attribute, considering he's never really earned anything good he's ever had. Every win he's ever had has either been failed into, or caused by someone else's self own.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello, first time poster and long time lurker here. I came across this thread and had to sign up to comment on this as New Vegas is my favorite Fallout game and I am an avid modder for it. Not to mention that Ralph is my favorite self destructive lolcow. What I believe is Ralph's stats and traits are:
*S.P.E.C.I.A.L.*
Strength: 7 
Perception: 3 
Endurance: 2 
Charisma: 7 
Intelligence: 1 
Agility: 1 
Luck: 6 
His traits would be Kamikaze and Hot Blooded. He will also have Lady Killer as a perk too. As for companions Ralph will have none as in New Vegas your companions will always comment on actions you make that they don't like and Ralph will not surround himself with companions who aren't groveling sycophant's that kiss his ass like Gator or May. As for mods Ralph would have mods like Humping the Mojave as it would allow him to fuck every damage woman in the Mojave. For faction allegiance I think it is either Mr. House or Legion. Mr. House because, as someone mentioned, his pie in the sky promise that he will make humanity great again is a lot like Nick Fuentes bullshit or the Legion because the Legion is the "Mans Man" faction and Ralph is a "Mans Man", the Ralphamale after all. They also believe in traditional values like Ralph and his horse bride like to LARP themselves into believing and also because "They will put those feminazis in their place" despite the fact that Ralph and his horse bride will be the first the Legion put on a cross. Ralph for being a gunted, fat, alcoholic, pill popper who would contribute nothing to the Legion and May for being a degenerate.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 18, 2021)

Kat The TanTen10 said:


> I can see him making camp with The Great Khans and it becoming the new home of The Killstream.


Ralph would probably piss of the Legion Emissary just by default- especially if it's a Legion playthrough because it would be in character for Ralph to do something to infuriate Caesar and then be totally surprised once the Praetorians start power-fisting him and Pantsu in the tent.


RangerBoo said:


> Hello, first time poster and long time lurker here. I came across this thread and had to sign up to comment on this as New Vegas is my favorite Fallout game and I am an avid modder for it. Not to mention that Ralph is my favorite self destructive lolcow. What I believe is Ralph's stats and traits are:
> *S.P.E.C.I.A.L.*
> Strength: 7
> Perception: 3
> ...


Very good post- and welcome! Now here's the million dollar question: Will Ralph even bother to try and recruit the Enclave Remnants to his side for the Battle of Hoover Dam? I don't think Ralph would get along very well with Arcade Ganon- so if Ralph wants access to sweet Enclave Tech you might need to download the "For The Enclave" mod, but the problem with that is it's a splinter group of the Enclave Remnants that recruit Ghouls. Ralph would probably make a snide comment that would piss off the "reform" enclave in that mod so IDK how feasible that is,


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 18, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Ralph would probably piss of the Legion Emissary just by default- especially if it's a Legion playthrough because it would be in character for Ralph to do something to infuriate Caesar and then be totally surprised once the Praetorians start power-fisting him and Pantsu in the tent.
> 
> Very good post- and welcome! Now here's the million dollar question: Will Ralph even bother to try and recruit the Enclave Remnants to his side for the Battle of Hoover Dam? I don't think Ralph would get along very well with Arcade Ganon- so if Ralph wants access to sweet Enclave Tech you might need to download the "For The Enclave" mod, but the problem with that is it's a splinter group of the Enclave Remnants that recruit Ghouls. Ralph would probably make a snide comment that would piss off the "reform" enclave in that mod so IDK how feasible that is,



That is why I didn't put any quest mods that are popular with New Vegas players like Someguy2000's mods, Th3Overseer mods, Saxxon's Quest Collection or Autumn Leaves as those mods have characters that Ralph would get into real life fist fights over. He would probably have a mod like The Frontier as that mod has almost every NPC kiss your ass for being "The super awesome Courier 6". Also, could you imagine Ralph in the company of Cass? Holy shit! When booze collides.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 18, 2021)

I feel like Ol' Gunty would gravitate towards the NCR because of the inherent nepotism and ability to fail upward. Even then, he'd probably end up like Spectre and end up on watch somewhere but not having to fight for his take would probably be attractive to someone as lazy and fraudulent as Ol' Gunty.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Oct 18, 2021)

Gunt 6 would go yes man but get mad and destroy every faction (also destroyed the securitron army under the fort so you're forced to also destroy the dam at the end of the game)



RangerBoo said:


> Hello, first time poster and long time lurker here. I came across this thread and had to sign up to comment on this as New Vegas is my favorite Fallout game and I am an avid modder for it. Not to mention that Ralph is my favorite self destructive lolcow. What I believe is Ralph's stats and traits are:
> *S.P.E.C.I.A.L.*
> Strength: 7
> Perception: 3
> ...


welcome my transgendered friend (you must be a tranny because you're a self admitted new vegas fan AND modder)


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 18, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> I feel like Ol' Gunty would gravitate towards the NCR because of the inherent nepotism and ability to fail upward. Even then, he'd probably end up like Spectre and end up on watch somewhere but not having to fight for his take would probably be attractive to someone as lazy and fraudulent as Ol' Gunty.


In the New California prequel mod you have an option to side with The Bishop's New Reno-based crime family and usurp the authority of the (actually competent) NCR General assigned to the region in favor of corrupt NCR senators and the Joint Chiefs back in Shady Sands. New California takes place in the 2260's- immediately after Fallout 2 and the destruction of the oil rig. I should also mention a Caesar's Legion playthrough as Ze Guntmeister does not work because Caesar's Legion isn't even cartoonishly anti-feminist- they have a very highly regarded priestly caste for the Cult of Mars that are all women. Alot of these priestesses were buck-broken tribeswomen of the Twin Mothers- the same tribe back in Colorado Ulysses confirms gave The Legion the recipe for Bitter Drink, the go-to medicine of Legion shock troops.


RangerBoo said:


> That is why I didn't put any quest mods that are popular with New Vegas players like Someguy2000's mods, Th3Overseer mods, Saxxon's Quest Collection or Autumn Leaves as those mods have characters that Ralph would get into real life fist fights over. He would probably have a mod like The Frontier as that mod has almost every NPC kiss your ass for being "The super awesome Courier 6". Also, could you imagine Ralph in the company of Cass? Holy shit! When booze collides.


The original dev team of The Frontier has been ruthelessly purged and they are completely re-vamping the mod from the ground up. They even have the input of former Oxhorn trolls "The Autclave", in regards to the new lore, if I'm not mistaken. Plus- they were responsible for the kNVSE plugin which allows some of the most revolutionary new weapon animations in Fallout modding history.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Oct 18, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> In the New California prequel mod you have an option to side with The Bishop's New Reno-based crime family and usurp the authority of the (actually competent) NCR General assigned to the region in favor of corrup NCR senators and the Joint Chiefs back in Shady Sands. New California takes place in the 2260's- immediately after Fallout 2 and the destruction of the oil rig. I should also mention a Caesar's Legion playthrough as Ze Guntmeister does not work because Caesar's Legion isn't even cartoonishly anti-feminist- they have a very highly regarded priestly caste for the Cult of Mars that are all women. Alot of these priestesses were buck-broken tribeswomen of the Twin Mothers- the same tribe back in Colorado Ulysses confirms gave The Legion the recipe for Bitter Drink, the go-to medicine of Legion shock troops.
> 
> The original dev team of The Frontier has been ruthelessly purged and they are completely re-vamping the mod from the ground up. They even have the input of former Oxhorn trolls "The Autclave", in regards to the new lore, if I'm not mistaken. Plus- they were responsible for the kNVSE plugin which allows some of the most revolutionary new weapon animations in Fallout modding history.


Shit, I gotta check out FNV modding again apparently... and see if Oxhorn has a thread.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 18, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Shit, I gotta check out FNV modding again apparently... and see if Oxhorn has a thread.











						Fallout New Vegas: Hitman Animation Weapon Pack Season 1
					

I offer extensive modding help on my patreonhttps://www.patreon.com/user?u=2336330Streaming On Twitch https://www.twitch.tv/ncrvetFollow Me On social mediaht...




					www.youtube.com
				




Here is a video compilation of the new kNVSE animations.






						Fallout New Vegas Beautification Project
					

Fallout New Vegas modding guide and ENB settings



					www.skyrim-beautification-project.com
				




This is the "New Vegas Beutification Project". It is the ENB I use because I think the saturnine effects go very well with the lights of Vegas and the rocky cliffs of places like Zion.









						OJO BUENO Texture Pack
					

Welcome to the Ojo Bueno High Quality Texture Workshop -- Now available in single-file mod-manager-friendly texture pack downloads!




					www.nexusmods.com
				




This is my personal favorite re-texture pack.

I also made my own MP40 mod where I have a unique, red metallic-colored MP40 that fires .45 rounds and it's called "Polish Remover".

Edited: Also, absolutely download FCO and all of it's patches and additions. 100% gorgeous remodels and textures of both the player and NPCs.


----------



## twozero (Oct 18, 2021)

Make him only wear Powder Ganger attire. Plus, as he can't use any weapons that aren't black-powder pistols, he's limited to melee for the most part.

Edit: Also a modded Centaur companion called Gator is essential.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 18, 2021)

twozero said:


> Make him only wear Powder Ganger attire. Plus, as he can't use any weapons that aren't black-powder pistols, he's limited to melee for the most part.


Since he's a convicted felon he obviously can't own guns- so obviously the really good rifles in the game like All-American and the "storm drums" (AKA tommy guns) are out of question. However- there is nothing stopping him from using black-power firearms like Lucky, Medicine Stick, or just straight up using blunt instruments like tomahawks, javelins, and melee weapons that aren't high-tech. In regards to explosives I can definitely imagine ralph using sticks of dynamite or frag grenades he loots off people- but if I'm not mistaken there are explosives perks that allow you to craft explosives at the workbench from Nuka=Cola, chems, and alcohol. Maker's Mark frag grenade confirmed?

The fun option would be a pure Melee/explosives brawler kind of fighting style.


----------



## Woyzeck (Oct 18, 2021)

Ralph would never side with the Legion:

“Get moving profligate”

[Speech 15/35] DO I LOOK 5’1 BITCH?

“Degenerates like you belong on a cross”

He would then become the ultimate NCR bootlicker just to show those dang dirty Legion aylawgs who the real Ralphamale is. 

Also I assume that considering how much Ralph loves his tranny horse woman Mantsu his game would take place entirely in the Frontier mod.


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 18, 2021)

>Be Gunt
>Wake up in Doc Mitchell's house
>Loot his house
>Leave
>Head towards the saloon
>The bartender offers you work
>Loot the bar instead
>Get caught
>Run as fast as your tubby little legs can carry your gunt
>The town lets you go because the sight of you waddling is too funny
>Run into some Powder Gangers
>They ask if you want to help them overthrow Goodsprings
>You agree to help
>The shooting starts
>You run and hide
>The Powder Gangers clear out the town
>They walk into the bar and find you sloshed on 200 year old booze
>They drag you to the local prison
>Their boss wants to put you to work to pay off the booze you stole
>He gives you your first assignment
>Swipe a 200 year old pack of cigarettes on your way out
>You light it up
>TastesLikeAss.exe
>You toss it aside
>Your lit cigarette lands in a box of dynamite
>Haul ass before anyone notices
>Be halfway across the yard when a massive explosion knocks you off your feet
>The main administrative building is a smoldering crater
>You walk to the nearest town
>They ask about the explosion
>You put your charisma stat to good use
>"Yeah I took out those punk bitch Powder Gangers. I'd do it again, I don't give a fuck"
>The local bar offers you free drinks
>Embellish your story some more as they pour centuries-old booze down your gullet
>An NCR Ranger happens to be sitting nearby
>He pulls you aside
>He asks you if are half as good as you say you are
>"Pfft, do you know who you're talking to, bitch?"
>He offers you a job in exchange for all the booze you can drink in the NCR
>He asks you to take out Legate Lanius
>The local bar is cheering you on
>You can't back out
>He takes you to the Colorado River
>He pushes you in
>Your fat carries you down the river
>The mirelurks don't touch you on account of you smelling like shit and death
>You wash up on the shores of a Legion camp
>Five slaves haul you up from the river
>The Legion finds large quantities of psycho, jet, and buffout in your pockets
>Crucifixion.exe
>The slaves tie you up to a cross
>They struggle to pull you upright
>Legate Lanius personally attends your crucifixion
>He gets up close to you so he can see you suffer
>The cross breaks
>You fall forward
>You crush Lanius under the weight of your gunt
>You roll down hill before anyone can react
>You hit the river and float away
>An NCR Ranger pulls you out
>It's the same ranger you met
>He asks you if your mission was successful
>"Whathu think, bitch?"
>Word is already spreading of the gunt that killed Legate Lanius
>The Battle for Hoover Dam is a rout for the Legion
>Your name is known far and wide across the NCR
>You find yourself surrounded with more booze and pills than you know what to do with
>And that is the story of how the Gunt single handedly broke Caesar's Legion
>Because war... war never changes


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 18, 2021)

Woyzeck said:


> Ralph would never side with the Legion:
> 
> “Get moving profligate”
> 
> ...


the thing is ralph realistically would be the aborted playthroughs were a slow ass character gets picked off by radscorpions and giant rats  a few minutes in,so we gotta embellish his stats a little bit into something that at least fails a bit later on. some abomination that can shamble around at least instead of dying walking a bit within site of the previous town. idk id think he try to larp as jcaesers legion if he could.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 18, 2021)

House's quest line is probably more in line with Gunt, but I could see him alienating everyone with his thin skin and short temper to the extent Yes Man is his only choice.
Legion wise Gunt would piss off Vulpes Inculta as soon as they meet, you get a second chance at the strip, butI'm not sure he could get through the Legion Camp to meet Caesar and back without starting an all out war, if we're roleplaying how Ralph reacts to people.
That brings me an idea - 
I'm thinking up ideas for a couple of Perk mods that would add to the roleplaying experience and give you more of the Gunted experience. This would be easier to work than a full on Quest Mod, but I've got a couple of story ideas.
It's a lot of work sadly, and I haven't kept up with Modding Fallout for a while, (I used to be quite into it) but when I've got the free time I might play around with the idea.
I'm gonna fire up a Gunt playthrough at the weekend so any ideas on SPECIAL and Perks for that Gen-U-Ine Gunted experience, keep 'em coming.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 18, 2021)

This is giving me an idea for a Wild Wasteland character that I want to put in my next mod. It will be a short, fat character named Ethan who is outside picking a fight with a member of one of the Omerta's. He proceeds to get his ass kicked and knocked unconscious.
Edit: Scratch that. I am going to make him get in a fight with an NPC name Vickers.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 18, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> the thing is ralph realistically would be the aborted playthroughs were a slow ass character gets picked off by radscorpions and giant rats  a few minutes in,so we gotta embellish his stats a little bit into something that at least fails a bit later on. some abomination that can shamble around at least instead of dying walking a bit within site of the previous town. idk id think he try to larp as jcaesers legion if he could.


The people who did the New California mod actually made a custom model for morbidly obese human NPCs- maybe you could dig through the files and use it for the Gunt's player character?


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 18, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> >Be Gunt
> >Wake up in Doc Mitchell's house
> >Loot his house
> >Leave
> ...


I can definitely imagine this legitimately going down.


----------



## Distant Ranger (Oct 18, 2021)

Ralph will most likely fall for Black Mountain propaganda, since he is as smart as a supermutant.


----------



## Woyzeck (Oct 18, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> I'm gonna fire up a Gunt playthrough at the weekend so any ideas on SPECIAL and Perks for that Gen-U-Ine Gunted experience, keep 'em coming.


Perk: Trash Connoisseur

Eating scaveneged food gives double HP and - Starvation, however you can't stomach bought or crafted consumables.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 18, 2021)

Ralph would never leave good springs and just find a radio to complain about things and beg for bottlecaps.  The powder ganger quest would never get a conclusion they would probably just be a problem for the town forever.  He might make friends with one of them and have him on his show, but they would soon have a falling out and Ralph would complain about alawgs throwing dynamite at him.  Eventually the legion would catch wind of the killstream and wipe out the town.

Also yes man because Ralph would want a robot gaydor.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 18, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Ralph would never leave good springs and just find a radio to complain about things and beg for bottlecaps.


Now I desperately want a mod that adds a Killstream radio station that just plays various Ralph highlights.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 18, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> The people who did the New California mod actually made a custom model for morbidly obese human NPCs- maybe you could dig through the files and use it for the Gunt's player character?


but did the make the dwarf models?



Mr. Manchester said:


> Ralph would never leave good springs and just find a radio to complain about things and beg for bottlecaps.  The powder ganger quest would never get a conclusion they would probably just be a problem for the town forever.  He might make friends with one of them and have him on his show, but they would soon have a falling out and Ralph would complain about alawgs throwing dynamite at him.  Eventually the legion would catch wind of the killstream and wipe out the town.
> 
> Also yes man because Ralph would want a robot gaydor.


lmfao the deathclaw road would be that worlds version of the secureserver payments.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 18, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> The people who did the New California mod actually made a custom model for morbidly obese human NPCs- maybe you could dig through the files and use it for the Gunt's player character?


That's what I was thinking of using for a Quest Mod, just have to tweak the scale so he's 5'1".


Mr. Manchester said:


> Ralph would never leave good springs and just find a radio to complain about things and beg for bottlecaps.


Iirc there's a trailer just south of Goodsprings with a radio set up, I'd use that (or one of the abandoned radio shack models) as a location to introduce the Gunt NPC Quest giver.
I'm toying with using the baby model from F3 The Pitt DLC, maybe Gunt needs the Courier to track down his kid, and take the location to him on the Strip, but when you locate his estranged wife it's a kid, (lol) with a Dad that looks a lot like Gunt, then when you get to the Strip Gunt is in trouble for debts with the Casinos, maybe throw in getting him to Dr Usanagi (? The doc with the implant upgrades) for a paternity test along the way... I'm still tossing around idea.
No promises, this would be a lot of work, but it could be a fun project I guess.


Woyzeck said:


> Perk: Trash Connoisseur
> 
> Eating scaveneged food gives double HP and - Starvation, however you can't stomach bought or crafted consumables.


That's a great one! Good thinking.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 18, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> The original dev team of The Frontier has been ruthelessly purged and they are completely re-vamping the mod from the ground up. They even have the input of former Oxhorn trolls "The Autclave", in regards to the new lore, if I'm not mistaken. Plus- they were responsible for the kNVSE plugin which allows some of the most revolutionary new weapon animations in Fallout modding history.


I hope that fucker TGSpy was purged from the team. That cock sucker has been behind a lot of shady shit going on the Nexus community, i.e, harassing and chasing off other modders who he deems as "problematic" and for criticizing him. Him being gone is a step in the right direction.


Procrastinhater said:


> Iirc there's a trailer just south of Goodsprings with a radio set up, I'd use that (or one of the abandoned radio shack models) as a location to introduce the Gunt NPC Quest giver.
> I'm toying with using the baby model from F3 The Pitt DLC, maybe Gunt needs the Courier to track down his kid, and take the location to him on the Strip, but when you locate his estranged wife it's a kid, (lol) with a Dad that looks a lot like Gunt, then when you get to the Strip Gunt is in trouble for debts with the Casinos, maybe throw in getting him to Dr Usanagi (? The doc with the implant upgrades) for a paternity test along the way... I'm still tossing around idea.
> No promises, this would be a lot of work, but it could be a fun project I guess.


I am putting in a Wild Wasteland encounter of Gunt and Vickers on The Strip for my mod that I am working on. Just need to write the dialogue for them.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 18, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> That's what I was thinking of using for a Quest Mod, just have to tweak the scale so he's 5'1".
> 
> Iirc there's a trailer just south of Goodsprings with a radio set up, I'd use that (or one of the abandoned radio shack models) as a location to introduce the Gunt NPC Quest giver.
> I'm toying with using the baby model from F3 The Pitt DLC, maybe Gunt needs the Courier to track down his kid, and take the location to him on the Strip, but when you locate his estranged wife it's a kid, (lol) with a Dad that looks a lot like Gunt, then when you get to the Strip Gunt is in trouble for debts with the Casinos, maybe throw in getting him to Dr Usanagi (? The doc with the implant upgrades) for a paternity test along the way... I'm still tossing around idea.
> ...


The basic concept you have so far is incredible. I can already see Juicehead or AlChestBreach reviewing and doing the playthrough of the mod. All I ask is that you put a KillStream logo on the side of the trailer (or crack shack) and make him wear a Broke Dick Farms shirt.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 18, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> The basic concept you have so far is incredible. I can already see Juicehead or AlChestBreach reviewing and doing the playthrough of the mod. All I ask is that you put a KillStream logo on the side of the trailer (or crack shack) and make him wear a Broke Dick Farms shirt.


There is some horse models floating around the Nexus last time I checked. You can add one in the game and name it May.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 18, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> am putting in a Wild Wasteland encounter of Gunt and Vickers on The Strip for my mod that I am working on. Just need to write the dialogue for them.


Lol. Just had a thought, could perhaps use the script for the drunk NCR trooper to have Gunt swaying about puking.


Big Fat Frog said:


> The basic concept you have so far is incredible. I can already see Juicehead or AlChestBreach reviewing and doing the playthrough of the mod. All I ask is that you put a KillStream logo on the side of the trailer (or crack shack) and make him wear a Broke Dick Farms shirt.


Yeah the place has to have a KILLSTREAM logo, I was thinking a flag with "KILLSTREAM" in graffiti on the side too.
For Ralph a shirt with "Broke Dick Farms" on the Front and a Kiwi on the back. Maybe Ralphs Diddler hat if I could make it work, and I'll have to see about a model for his purse.


RangerBoo said:


> There is some horse models floating around the Nexus last time I checked. You can add one in the game and name it May.


Lmfao. I was gonna make Gunt a short, rotund man, and May a tall, thin, man, with a Protectron/Securitron called Gaytor that follows him about.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 18, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> There is some horse models floating around the Nexus last time I checked. You can add one in the game and name it May.


Put a bunch of little anime girls in it’s stable and every time you interact with it, it plays that horrible laugh May has and gives you an awful food item like strange meat pie.


Procrastinhater said:


> Lmfao. I was gonna make Gunt a short, rotund man, and May a tall, thin, man, with a Protectron/Securitron called Gaytor that follows him about.


You could make the Protectron Gator say “Ethan Ralph, it’s me, Gator” and retell the Blonde Puerto Rican story on loop as it walks around.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 18, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> Now I desperately want a mod that adds a Killstream radio station that just plays various Ralph highlights.


That gives me an idea - when the Courier meets the Gunt NPC outside Goodsprings, as well as wanting to find his baby, he tells you about his plan for the Killstream to be extended throughout the Mojave (right now it's only on radio nr Goodsprings, and he gives you a mission to retrieve his Signal Booster to put on the highest point in the Mojave, not counting Black Mountain (which the Mutants drove him from when they took over Black Mountain Radio) - the Lucky 38's roof. The Courier has to retrieve the Gunt's Booster from Black Mountain, and meet Gunt on the Strip once you get access to the Lucky 38's top level to install the Booster. After this is done, Killstream can be heard all across the Mojave.


Big Fat Frog said:


> Put a bunch of little anime girls in it’s stable and every time you interact with it, it plays that horrible laugh May has and gives you an awful food item like strange meat pie.


That's a neat idea actually.


Big Fat Frog said:


> You could make the Protectron Gator say “Ethan Ralph, it’s me, Gator” and retell the Blonde Puerto Rican story on loop as it walks around.


Lol.


----------



## Lobotomite Hot Gaming (Oct 18, 2021)

this thread is fucking insane keep it up


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 18, 2021)

twozero said:


> Edit: Also a modded Centaur companion called Gator is essential.


Nah, the Centaur will be May as they kind of look like her.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Oct 18, 2021)

How would Gunty handle the robo dog brain hunt


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 18, 2021)

If you're making a Ralph NPC you need to have hidden dialog options to set him off by mistake all over the place.  He starts out pretty nice but every time you complete a quest for him he gets a little more hostile and the risk of pissing him off gets higher and higher.  If you make it all the way to the end he sharts in front of you and if you ask him about it he just screams the "AH'LL SHIT MY SELF' dialog and everything goes hostile.

Also you can take out randbot by timing an ammo crate to fall on his head.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 18, 2021)

Vancouver Terry Bollea said:


> How would Gunty handle the robo dog brain hunt


Heat up the dogs brains in the oven. Going to need a 15 survival skill and a pilot light to complete that quest.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 18, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> If you're making a Ralph NPC you need to have hidden dialog options to set him off by mistake all over the place. He starts out pretty nice but every time you complete a quest for him he gets a little more hostile and the risk of pissing him off gets higher and higher. If you make it all the way to the end he sharts in front of you and if you ask him about it he just screams the "AH'LL SHIT MY SELF' dialog and everything goes hostile.


This right here is fucking brilliant!


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 18, 2021)

New crafting Recipe:
*Dirty Gunt*
-1 Whisky (Maker's Mark)
-1 Nuka-Cola (Coke)
-1 Buffout (Xanaxberry)


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 18, 2021)

Can we also replace houses face on the screen with one of Diddler Dax?


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 18, 2021)

> New crafting Recipe:
> *Dirty Gunt*
> -1 Whisky (Maker's Mark)
> -1 Nuka-Cola (Coke)
> -1 Buffout (Xanaxberry)


I am so adding that right now! I am going to make that if you consume it that you end up shitting yourself.


----------



## A big guy (for you) (Oct 18, 2021)

You've made your last trip to vegas, Ralph. Sorry you got twisted up in this scene. From where you're kneeling, it must seem like an 18-carat run of bad luck. Truth is... the game was rigged from the shart.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Oct 18, 2021)

This cuck voted for Obama.  He's NCR's bitch.  But @Cucktry Roads makes a very compelling argument for Yes Man.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 18, 2021)

I do know some skills with GIMP and making custom textures. I think I will create a retexture of the pre-war baseball cap that says "Kid Diddler" on it.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 19, 2021)

Your forgetting the best mod to play this with.

Fallout Frontier, UNPATCHED WITH ALL THE DUMB SHIT STILL IN IT, LIKE THE UNDERAGE POTENIAL SEX SLAVE.

Totally fits with the Real gunt of taking advantage of women.

Heres the link if ya want it, saved it before it got purged








						12.07 GB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 19, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Your forgetting the best mod to play this with.
> 
> Fallout Frontier, UNPATCHED WITH ALL THE DUMB SHIT STILL IN IT, LIKE THE UNDERAGE POTENIAL SEX SLAVE.
> 
> ...


America will be Faith! 
The best part of that degenerate fetish fuel was that in every instances you have options to treat the female NPC's like utter shit to comical degrees or be a total sex creep to them.  Completely lore fitting for the Gunt.
Speaking of lore friendly. I made a message that you will receive whenever you drink a Dirty Gunt:


> "Drinking this disgusting mix of alcohol and drugs causes you to shit your pants. Your companions tell you this while holding back from snickering and laughing. You proceed to get into a fist fight with them while yelling, "IT'S NAWT TRUUUU!"


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 19, 2021)

Tims said:


> Maybe make VIctor a companion but rename him to Shannon & put a picture of Gators face on the screen so he can follow you around saying "Ethan Ralph, its me Gaytor"


Victor himself is a quest giver NPC so I'm not sure if you could start to fuck with his scripts without causing problems, but otherwise his model would be perfect, I was thinking of using FISTO's model but Protectrons are hamstrung by their shitty walking speed and that clanking quickly becomes annoying as it follows you around, the Victor Securitron would be great, I'm just not sure how I could put Gaytors face on his screen though, I've never tried anything like that. Dialogue captures are easy enough to mod in, I'm planning on my Gunt having a selection of Ralphs timeless pearls of wisdom he will say.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 19, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Victor himself is a quest giver NPC so I'm not sure if you could start to fuck with his scripts without causing problems, but otherwise his model would be perfect, I was thinking of using FISTO's model but Protectrons are hamstrung by their shitty walking speed and that clanking quickly becomes annoying as it follows you around, the Victor Securitron would be great, I'm just not sure how I could put Gaytors face on his screen though, I've never tried anything like that. Dialogue captures are easy enough to mod in, I'm planning on my Gunt having a selection of Ralphs timeless pearls of wisdom he will say.


NCR:"Patrolling the Mojave almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter!"
Gunt:"It's not even hot outside!"


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 19, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> NCR:"Patrolling the Mojave almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter!"
> Gunt:"It's not even hot outside!"



VILLIFIED 
the ncr patrolsmen are dead tired of your telling them its not hot whilst constantly drinking the coldest bottle of mud caked irradiated makers mark around. 

hed also ruin all the quests whenever a leader asked him to apologize and be forgiven lol, oh and the mod needs a half dead sandra that he threatens to make walk the wastes


----------



## BrainProlapse (Oct 19, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Victor himself is a quest giver NPC so I'm not sure if you could start to fuck with his scripts without causing problems, but otherwise his model would be perfect, I was thinking of using FISTO's model but Protectrons are hamstrung by their shitty walking speed and that clanking quickly becomes annoying as it follows you around, the Victor Securitron would be great, I'm just not sure how I could put Gaytors face on his screen though


I picture Gator as a protectron wandering around aimlessly repeating some of his greatest hits:

-HAVE- -I- -EVER- -TOLD- -YOU- ABOUT- -MY- -HOT- -BLONDE- -PUERTO- -RICAN- -GIRLFRIEND-
-ETHAN- -RALPH- -IT- -IS- -ME- -G4YT0R-
-NOTHING- -DRIES- -UP- -LUBRICANT- -FASTER- -THAN- -MORALIZING- -YOU- -MUST- -GET- -THEM- -IN- -THEIR- -HUMOR- -CIRCUITS-


----------



## Sunflower Samurai (Oct 19, 2021)

New California and the Frontier's 1.0 build are incompatible with each other because the NC mod was built and shipped in a hurry, and the Frontier is also made out of spaghetti and 17 year old feet, they probably wont work together but if you just use different profiles in Mod Organizer just for the Frontier it will probably work


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 19, 2021)

Okay everyone! I made a rough draft of the dialogue of the Wild Wasteland encounter with Ralph and Vickers. Feel free to add in any input as it will help with the mods final draft. 


> Gunt vs Vickers
> Ethan: Ha! You think I am scared of you Vickers? I will destroy you in court. Mark my words!
> I will take back custody of my son who you stole from me!
> 
> ...


By the way, I made the Ralph NPC and he will be the shortest character you will come across in the base game and its DLC's.


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 19, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Okay everyone! I made a rough draft of the dialogue of the Wild Wasteland encounter with Ralph and Vickers. Feel free to add in any input as it will help with the mods final draft.
> 
> By the way, I made the Ralph NPC and he will be the shortest character you will come across in the base game and its DLC's.


If I may critique you a bit, Ralph doesn't sound trashy enough. He's going to be loud and belligerent, especially after he got served in Vegas.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 19, 2021)

Gunt Taking over Mr. House in the Yes Man Path is just him having Yes Man Spam a shit ton of KillStream ads over Mr. New Vegas's radio, and have all the Securitron have some dumb dumpy face picture of himself, with Gunt Phrases instead of Normal Dialogue. 






AND then after all that, just have him fuck off and do his own thing as he let Vegas just fall into utter Chaos, and if someone confronts him on taking charge, since Yes Man is now his, he simply tell them they are a super Bitch Beta and tells them to each shit


----------



## Kup (Oct 19, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Gunt Taking over Mr. House in the Yes Man Path is just him having Yes Man Spam a shit ton of KillStream ads over Mr. New Vegas's radio, and have all the Securitron have some dumb dumpy face picture of himself, with Gunt Phrases instead of Normal Dialogue.
> 
> View attachment 2641598
> 
> AND then after all that, just have him fuck off and do his own thing as he let Vegas just fall into utter Chaos, and if someone confronts him on taking charge, since Yes Man is now his, he simply tell them they are a super Bitch Beta and tells them to each shit


EXCUSE ME CITIZEN, DO I LOOK 5’1 BITCH?! (Loads 9mm cannon with malicious intent)


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 19, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> If I may critique you a bit, Ralph doesn't sound trashy enough. He's going to be loud and belligerent, especially after he got served in Vegas.


Don't worry. I will find a voice actor who can sound like belligerent white trash. Will work on the lines a bit more to make really trashy. Maybe a line to Vickers about how his daughter enjoyed him pounding her. Something that will make one uncomfortable and disgusted with what a disgusting pig he is. The best part about Ralph is, unlike how I write the Legion were I try to make them seem more grounded in their portrayals, with Ralph I can make as comically sexists and perverted as I want and it will still be in character and accurate.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 19, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Don't worry. I will find a voice actor who can sound like belligerent white trash. Will work on the lines a bit more to make really trashy. Maybe a line to Vickers about how his daughter enjoyed him pounding her. Something that will make one uncomfortable and disgusted with what a disgusting pig he is. The best part about Ralph is, unlike how I write the Legion were I try to make them seem more grounded in their portrayals, with Ralph I can make as comically sexists and perverted as I want and it will still be in character and accurate.


Do you remember the part in the "Depths of Depravity" quest mod where you get info from Epstein-esque NCR playboy at The Tops casino and then cap him? You should try and make the dialogue as sleazy as that!


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 20, 2021)

I have a mission for the Ralphamale DLC

When you first meet Ralph he says his station is in trouble and he needs ancient tapes to make is good.  Sends you to 6valust9 to recover banter from the great Pre War Aristocrat.  There you will find the vault gives constant rads which give you cancer and you have to fight off sweety squad ghouls.  When you bring the tapes back to them the killstream radio station plays Jim clips and unlocks special dialog from the gator robot doing his Jim impression.

Ralph claims he never listened to them, of course.


----------



## Takodachi (Oct 20, 2021)

Ralph is the kind of brainlet who would go with NCR, objectively the worst ending (fight me NCucks)


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 20, 2021)

Okay, so I reworked the lines a bit. I have to say that I feel a bit dirty writing this but it feels more like Ralph. This may be the most uncomfortable and sexists dialogue I have ever written for a mod.


> Gunt vs Vickers
> Gunt: Ha! You think I am scared of you Vickers? I will destroy you in court! Mark my words!
> I will take back custody of my son who you stole from me!
> 
> ...


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 20, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I have a mission for the Ralphamale DLC
> 
> When you first meet Ralph he says his station is in trouble and he needs ancient tapes to make is good.  Sends you to 6valust9 to recover banter from the great Pre War Aristocrat.  There you will find the vault gives constant rads which give you cancer and you have to fight off sweety squad ghouls.  When you bring the tapes back to them the killstream radio station plays Jim clips and unlocks special dialog from the gator robot doing his Jim impression.
> 
> Ralph claims he never listened to them, of course.


Lol thats brilliant. I could stick Vault 69 in the back of that cave where you meet the old Enclave guy during Arcades Companion quest, I've actually got an unused Vault for a mod I gave up on that's in back of that cave, I think I've still got the files for it, it might finally have a purpose!
I've got an idea for a couple of items you can take from Jim's radio room in the depths of the vault -
Habibermanns Hat: (Jim's 4/5 Star Black Cap) +2 Charisma, -1 Endurance (because of the cancer)
and
The Aristocrat's Wig: (Button Gwinnets Wig from F3) +1 Charisma, +1 Perception, -1 Agility (you try and fight wearing a powdered wig.)
and a Perk if you take out all the Sweety Squad Ghouls and retrieve Jim's tapes -
Boomer Groomer: +10 to speech interacting with the Boomers at Nellis AFB.


----------



## RussianParasite (Oct 20, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Lol thats brilliant. I could stick Vault 69 in the back of that cave where you meet the old Enclave guy during Arcades Companion quest, I've actually got an unused Vault for a mod I gave up on that's in back of that cave, I think I've still got the files for it, it might finally have a purpose!


Please, please let Ralph’s origin story begin in vault five one. Future dialog practically writes itself with this backstory.  

“Ah, so you’re that five one guy, eh?”


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 20, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> Please, please let Ralph’s origin story begin in vault five one. Future dialog practically writes itself with this backstory.
> 
> “Ah, so you’re that five one guy, eh?”


Fucking genius idea. Shit now I'm torn between giving him the BROKE DICK FARMS shirt and a Vault 51 jumpsuit. I'm gonna have to try my hand at a custom texture so his NPC model has the Gunt hanging out under his shirt, I don't know if the character models will allow it in a way that doesn't look shit though.


----------



## thismanlies (Oct 20, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Okay, so I reworked the lines a bit. I have to say that I feel a bit dirty writing this but it feels more like Ralph. This may be the most uncomfortable and sexists dialogue I have ever written for a mod.


I like how you transitioned into the fight scene. "Do I look 5'1 bitch?!"


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 20, 2021)

After considering the Internet Aristocrat mission suggested up thread, I've got an idea for a couple of items you can take from Jim's radio room in the depths of the vault -
Habibermanns Hat: (Jim's 4/5 Star Black Cap) +2 Charisma, -1 Endurance (because of the cancer)
and
The Aristocrat's Wig: (Button Gwinnets Wig from F3) +1 Charisma, +1 Perception, -1 Agility (you try and fight wearing a powdered wig.)
and a Perk if you take out all the Sweety Squad Ghouls and retrieve Jim's tapes -
Boomer Groomer: +10 to speech interacting with the Boomers at Nellis AFB.
I edited my previous response to include them.
Any more thoughts/ideas keep 'em coming lads.


----------



## Tims (Oct 20, 2021)

If your going to do this the Whisky model needs to be replaced with Makers mark & stimpaks with Pillstream branded


----------



## Kup (Oct 20, 2021)

Vault 51……… kek, that’s the best fucking thing ever. He’s wandering the wasteland in a 51 jumpsuit with a Secruitron belting out “ETHAN RALPH IT IS ME GATOR.” 

Perfect


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 20, 2021)

I get the funny image of Ethan Ralph just shit talking Benny on the Killstream, claiming he was hired by Null to take down "A TRUE ALPHA MALE" out of fear of Ralphs power.

And then when he gets to the Topps its just a recreation of him trying to fight Benny, including spitting at him, screaming "DO I LOOK 5'1 BITCH?!!" and him attempting to swing his gunt around, all while being awkwardly held off by Topp's Security and Benny honestly looking disgusted.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 20, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> I get the funny image of Ethan Ralph just shit talking Benny on the Killstream, claiming he was hired by Null to take down "A TRUE ALPHA MALE" out of fear of Ralphs power.
> 
> And then when he gets to the Topps its just a recreation of him trying to fight Benny, including spitting at him, screaming "DO I LOOK 5'1 BITCH?!!" and him attempting to swing his gunt around, all while being awkwardly held off by Topp's Security and Benny honestly looking disgusted.


I wonder if it would be possible to make a Gunt soundboard out of Ralph's clips, kinda like @#KillAllPedos uses for his Jim videos, then you could get the Gunt NPC to have actual Ralph dialogue saying whatever the fuck is needed, instead of getting a voice actor.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Oct 20, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> I wonder if it would be possible to make a Gunt soundboard out of Ralph's clips, kinda like @#KillAllPedos uses for his Jim videos, then you could get the Gunt NPC to have actual Ralph dialogue saying whatever the fuck is needed, instead of getting a voice actor.


To make NCR NPC as private and send him as a meat shield in attack on Nelson?


----------



## LordOdin (Oct 20, 2021)

MF ALBERT said:


> View attachment 2635739
> 
> _Get this guy on the phone so I can steal his idea and make a profit make another good Fallout game and make a profit!_


This man has never made a good fallout game tho.

@Distant Ranger This is slandering the good name of super mutants. In the good fallout games they aren't the raging retards they are in the Bethesda fallout. In the original games they're just as intelligent as normal people which Ralph couldn't reach on his best day.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 20, 2021)

Kup said:


> Vault 51……… kek, that’s the best fucking thing ever. He’s wandering the wasteland in a 51 jumpsuit with a Secruitron belting out “ETHAN RALPH IT IS ME GATOR.”
> 
> Perfect


Anytime combat ends "Ralph is dumb, so obviously we're gonna win this one!"


----------



## Kup (Oct 20, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Anytime combat ends "Ralph is dumb, so obviously we're gonna win this one!"


Add in a Sargon Legionary to call Ralph a white nigger.

I know that was a Warski thing but it fits present day Ralph so well.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Oct 20, 2021)

....In other news a drunkard shot outside goodsprings has allegedly made a full recovery. This news segment brought to you by Makers Mark. Makers mark, the other whiskey.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 20, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> This is slandering the good name of super mutants. In the good fallout games they aren't the raging retards they are in the Bethesda fallout. In the original games they're just as intelligent as normal people which Ralph couldn't reach on his best day.


The Master's crew (the 1st Generation of Supermutants) were fairly intelligent, the East Coast Vault 88 Mutants, with the exception of Uncle Leo and Fawkes were dumb as shit.
Not all the Masters mutants were smart though, the 2nd Generation Mutants were pretty dumb, and the Nightkin went insane from Stealthboy tech. I think the ones in F:NV at Black Mountain were 2nd Generation that survived the Masters destruction.
The ones at that village in the hills where Worf from Star Trek TNG was the Mayor were 1st Gen and Nightkin, iirc.


----------



## LordOdin (Oct 20, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> The Master's crew (the 1st Generation of Supermutants) were fairly intelligent, the East Coast Vault 88 Mutants, with the exception of Uncle Leo and Fawkes were dumb as shit.
> Not all the Masters mutants were smart though, the 2nd Generation Mutants were pretty dumb, and the Nightkin went insane from Stealthboy tech. I think the ones in F:NV at Black Mountain were 2nd Generation that survived the Masters destruction.
> The ones at that village in the hills where Worf from Star Trek TNG was the Mayor were 1st Gen and Nightkin, iirc.


I mean i don't count Fallout 3 as good by any measure so i didn't mean that one. I might misremember i thought the second gen where just your average Joe putting them miles above Ralph. The nightkin i totally forgot to take into account so i could see that but rather than stealth boy tech it's pills and booze for the guntkin.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Oct 20, 2021)

Intelligence and Luck 10, everything else 4. You'll get so many points for skills each level and always have the advantage with chance-based events (more of the game than it seems like) so your slightly below average stats won't matter.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 20, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> I mean i don't count Fallout 3 as good by any measure so i didn't mean that one. I might misremember i thought the second gen where just your average Joe putting them miles above Ralph. The nightkin i totally forgot to take into account so i could see that but rather than stealth boy tech it's pills and booze for the guntkin.


No, Second Gen Super Mutants are mostly dumb due to the FEV getting contaminated when the Vault Dweller blew up Mariposa and most of their stock being wastelander slaves whos DNA was alter by years of radiation and mutation that came from when the bombs dropped. In Fallout 1 the Master needed vault dwellers as their DNA was more "pure" and "clean" which gave him a more likely chance that the mutants would be intelligent. Even Tabitha called the Second Gen mutants "dum dums".


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 20, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> No, Second Gen Super Mutants are mostly dumb due to the FEV getting contaminated when the Vault Dweller blew up Mariposa and most of their stock being wastelander slaves whos DNA was alter by years of radiation and mutation that came from when the bombs dropped. In Fallout 1 the Master needed vault dwellers as their DNA was more "pure" and "clean" which gave him a more likely chance that the mutants would be intelligent. Even Tabitha called the Second Gen mutants "dum dums".


Ethan Ralph getting dipped caused all Super mutants after him to become as dumb as him.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 20, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Ethan Ralph getting dipped caused all Super mutants after him to become as dumb as him.


I will not take to hearing of any insults about Harry. Harry is Nikola Tesla compared to Ralph.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 20, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Ethan Ralph getting dipped caused all Super mutants after him to become as dumb as him.


I dread to imagine the Lovecraftian abomination that would come from the Gunt being dipped.
Ralphs Gunt already looks like some fucked up Total Recall fucking... thing growing out of his gut, like it's gonna start asking Gaytor to start the reactor, mix that with FEV and Centaurs ain't gonna be the ugliest thing in the Wasteland anymore...


----------



## Kup (Oct 20, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> I dread to imagine the Lovecraftian abomination that would come from the Gunt being dipped.
> Ralphs Gunt already looks like some fucked up Total Recall fucking... thing growing out of his gut, like it's gonna start asking Gaytor to start the reactor, mix that with FEV and Centaurs ain't gonna be the ugliest thing in the Wasteland anymore...


I’m picturing The Master with the Killstream on his computer screen. Killstream and Ralph merged as one, an unholy union of flesh and superberries.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 20, 2021)

There is a minor quest mod on Nexus called "The Search For The Word!" based off one of the most annoying fetch quests in the original fallout games. It's your standard "find the 52 bibles strewn about the Mojave" thing- but there is one part where you go into a ruined hotel and eat a Radioactive Peyote Cactus an then start tripping balls and murder Ghoul Clowns and shit and eventually get the last bible in the trash can.

This game me an idea: There should be a very small side quest where you find a trashcan outside of The King's headquarters in Freeside with a single trashburger in it. You eat the trashburger, and then start tripping balls and have a sequence where you have to escape Miami with Warski- and at the end of it you get special perk that gives you buffs for eating irradiated food.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 20, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> There is a minor quest mod on Nexus called "The Search For The Word!" based off one of the most annoying fetch quests in the original fallout games. It's your standard "find the 52 bibles strewn about the Mojave" thing- but there is one part where you go into a ruined hotel and eat a Radioactive Peyote Cactus an then start tripping balls and murder Ghoul Clowns and shit and eventually get the last bible in the trash can.
> 
> This game me an idea: There should be a very small side quest where you find a trashcan outside of The King's headquarters in Freeside with a single trashburger in it. You eat the trashburger, and then start tripping balls and have a sequence where you have to escape Miami with Warski- and at the end of it you get special perk that gives you buffs for eating irradiated food.


I remember that quest mod! I voice acted for the female NPC for that one, if you can believe it.


Kup said:


> I’m picturing The Master with the Killstream on his computer screen. Killstream and Ralph merged as one, an unholy union of flesh and superberries.


"Join or die bitch! Join! Die! Join bitch! Die bitch!"


----------



## LordOdin (Oct 21, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> No, Second Gen Super Mutants are mostly dumb due to the FEV getting contaminated when the Vault Dweller blew up Mariposa and most of their stock being wastelander slaves whos DNA was alter by years of radiation and mutation that came from when the bombs dropped. In Fallout 1 the Master needed vault dwellers as their DNA was more "pure" and "clean" which gave him a more likely chance that the mutants would be intelligent. Even Tabitha called the Second Gen mutants "dum dums".


I'll give you dumb but real some Ralph retort articles and now try to convince me they're dumber than Ralph.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 21, 2021)

I've just had a thought about a custom model for the Gunt NPC - anyone remember Lard Ringner from the Judge Dredd comics?
He had a gunt so large he needed a Belly Wheel to keep from tripping over it, I'm wondering if I could retexture the obese gunt NPC and add the wheel from a Securitron under the gunt, or if it would require a whole new custom model, if it does it's a bit beyond anything I've ever done mod wise, but I'd be willing to try it, just to give Gunt that extra special touch


Here's a pic to give you the idea, if you don't know what a bellywheel is.
I got the idea from looking at a fat, gunted German.


----------



## Olivek (Oct 21, 2021)

We could also use the Fat Fuck Boone model if we are so desperate.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 21, 2021)

Everyone I present to you the Gunt in New Vegas:





I know that his gunt isn't as big as it really is but this I feel is a more appropriate outfit for Gunty. I did everything I could to make his face be so fat that it has a double chin.


----------



## Olivek (Oct 21, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> I know that his gunt isn't as big as it really is...


The Game Bryo wouldn't be able to proccess da Gunt properly anyways.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 21, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Everyone I present to you the Gunt in New Vegas:
> View attachment 2646924
> View attachment 2646925
> I know that his gunt isn't as big as it really is but this I feel is a more appropriate outfit for Gunty. I did everything I could to make his face be so fat that it has a double chin.


Oh sweet! That's some good work, without a complete custom model rework adjusting the belly and shortening the legs I don't know that you'll be able to get the full on oversized gunt, but that Gunt NPC is good, considering the limitations of the engine, you've done well, the face works, and the side view, the gunt is there, you can tell it's him, he's got Gunts bad posture and everything.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 21, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Everyone I present to you the Gunt in New Vegas:
> View attachment 2646924
> View attachment 2646925
> I know that his gunt isn't as big as it really is but this I feel is a more appropriate outfit for Gunty. I did everything I could to make his face be so fat that it has a double chin.


This is fantastic.  I might have to reinstall.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 21, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Oh sweet! That's some good work, without a complete custom model rework adjusting the belly and shortening the legs I don't know that you'll be able to get the full on oversized gunt, but that Gunt NPC is good, considering the limitations of the engine, you've done well, the face works, and the side view, the gunt is there, you can tell it's him, he's got Gunts bad posture and everything.


To put some perspective into things. Christine was the shortest NPC in the game with a height of 0.9200. Gunt I made 0.9100. He will be the shortest NPC you will come across in the game.


Mr. Manchester said:


> This is fantastic.  I might have to reinstall.


Still going to be a while before I release the final project. This mod I am making is huge and I am just finishing up some of the writing for it. To put things into perspective, this mod has 204 pages of notes and dialogue with still a little bit more to add. Once that is done I need to recruit voice actors which can take a while and script. But don't worry though, you all will see Gunt in all his glory in New Vegas soon. That I promise.


----------



## Kup (Oct 22, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Everyone I present to you the Gunt in New Vegas:
> View attachment 2646924
> View attachment 2646925
> I know that his gunt isn't as big as it really is but this I feel is a more appropriate outfit for Gunty. I did everything I could to make his face be so fat that it has a double chin.


Bloody amazing, seriously this is great. When he dies, da gunt will live on in digital form, forever.

“Hey Courierfag, do you know about Josh Moon’s connections to Mr House?”


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 22, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> To put some perspective into things. Christine was the shortest NPC in the game with a height of 0.9200. Gunt I made 0.9100. He will be the shortest NPC you will come across in the game.
> 
> Still going to be a while before I release the final project. This mod I am making is huge and I am just finishing up some of the writing for it. To put things into perspective, this mod has 204 pages of notes and dialogue with still a little bit more to add. Once that is done I need to recruit voice actors which can take a while and script. But don't worry though, you all will see Gunt in all his glory in New Vegas soon. That I promise.


I can't wait to see what you come up with.
Mines still on paper, I'm working out the story plan for it, I'm wanting to start with the encounter with Gunt I described, and have a series of quests he gives you to get his show back on its feet, taking you across the Mojave as Gunt moves towards Vegas, once he get's to Vegas I've got to work out a bunch of his fuck ups to tie in, with him getting more hostile and aggressive each time you return to him as his luck sours at the tables, ending with him being thrown out of one of the Casinos because of his sharting problem, so he has to take up at the Wrangler off the Strip, which is the only place that will take him.
In all I want about 5 quests to do for him, with an encounter afterwards (the magic 5-1, Gunts lucky number) where you will learn more of his back story, from him leaving Vault 51 to when you met him at Goodsprings.


----------



## RussianParasite (Oct 22, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Everyone I present to you the Gunt in New Vegas:
> View attachment 2646924
> View attachment 2646925
> I know that his gunt isn't as big as it really is but this I feel is a more appropriate outfit for Gunty. I did everything I could to make his face be so fat that it has a double chin.


Is it possible to add a very gay and immasculating manpurse? I’m no modder so I really have no idea what the limitations are here. Obviously the “kid diddler” hat would be a supreme bonus as well.


----------



## FM Bradley (Oct 22, 2021)

How the fuck did this thread gets up to seven pa...

...oh dear. Ohhh dearie dear.  I love you fuckers.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 22, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> do know some skills with GIMP and making custom textures. I think I will create a retexture of the pre-war baseball cap that says "Kid Diddler" on it.


Hey if you do get around to crafting that hat or any custom outfits for Gunt let me know?
I'd utilize them myself if pos, I'm planning on my Gunt NPC having his own outfit so he looks the part.


RussianParasite said:


> it possible to add a very gay and immasculating manpurse? I’m no modder so I really have no idea what the limitations are here. Obviously the “kid diddler” hat would be a supreme bonus as well.


Yeah I'm planning on my Gunt NPC to be kitted out in a unique get up (maybe a couple that will change later in the quest line, Gunts manbag is definitely on the list, if at all possible.
The "Kid Diddler" hat is a must at least and it's easier than the purse, I'd say, as it should just be a retexture of the Pre War Cap that's already in the game.
Same for Gunts planned "BROKE DICK FARMS" shirt and a modified Vault 51 jumpsuit.
As for his purse, I'll have to check if there's any side bags already in game or on the Nexus, if not I'll have to see about the feasibility of a custom bag item.
Outfits were never my field when I was modding, but it shouldn't be too hard I think, certainly easier than my idea of adding a Securitron Wheel as a Belly Wheel to support Gunts gunt, I'm not sure if the current character models would be modifiable enough to make it work without looking dumb, tbh.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Oct 22, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Everyone I present to you the Gunt in New Vegas:
> View attachment 2646924
> View attachment 2646925
> I know that his gunt isn't as big as it really is but this I feel is a more appropriate outfit for Gunty. I did everything I could to make his face be so fat that it has a double chin.


Face looks too much like H3h3


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 22, 2021)

You know, I know Ralph has played a few games (horribly) on stream. I wonder if he’ll ever play New Vegas. 


RangerBoo said:


> Everyone I present to you the Gunt in New Vegas:
> View attachment 2646924
> View attachment 2646925
> I know that his gunt isn't as big as it really is but this I feel is a more appropriate outfit for Gunty. I did everything I could to make his face be so fat that it has a double chin.


This is incredible. It’s all coming together. Can’t wait to see what you show next.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 22, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> You know, I know Ralph has played a few games (horribly) on stream. I wonder if he’ll ever play New Vegas.


When it's up and running I wouldn't be surprised if one of his pay piggies informs him (shit he might know about this thread already, he does stalk the Farms looking for more reasons to be annoyed) best case is he thinks it's a flattering fan mod and tries it out, we could see his reaction live, but that's a bit too many rainbows lol.
I've considered the possibility he spergs right out and tries to either sue us or C&D it, but for a start he'd have to know who to sue, and besides, I don't really give a fuck, it's satire, and the thought of Gunt having to describe these mods to a court is fucking Kino.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 22, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Hey if you do get around to crafting that hat or any custom outfits for Gunt let me know?
> I'd utilize them myself if pos, I'm planning on my Gunt NPC having his own outfit so he looks the part.


Gah! I am having a hard time making the Kid Diddler hat. The texture file that Bethesda has for it makes it nearly impossible to write anything on it. Damn shame too as I really wanted to mod in that hat for a true Ralphamale experience.


Procrastinhater said:


> When it's up and running I wouldn't be surprised if one of his pay piggies informs him (shit he might know about this thread already, he does stalk the Farms looking for more reasons to be annoyed) best case is he thinks it's a flattering fan mod and tries it out, we could see his reaction live, but that's a bit too many rainbows lol.
> I've considered the possibility he spergs right out and tries to either sue us or C&D it, but for a start he'd have to know who to sue, and besides, I don't really give a fuck, it's satire, and the thought of Gunt having to describe these mods to a court is fucking Kino.


Oh I am expecting him and Gator to try to get me banned from Nexus for bullying and harassment. Since I know that is going to happening:
1. You are a bitch Ralph.
2. I'll contact Nexus ahead of time and let them know of Ralphs antics.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 22, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Gah! I am having a hard time making the Kid Diddler hat. The texture file that Bethesda has for it makes it nearly impossible to write anything on it. Damn shame too as I really wanted to mod in that hat for a true Ralphamale experience.
> 
> Oh I am expecting him and Gator to try to get me banned from Nexus for bullying and harassment. Since I know that is going to happening:
> 1. You are a bitch Ralph.
> 2. I'll contact Nexus ahead of time and let them know of Ralphs antics.


Damn it. Retextures of outfits aren't something I've got experience at sadly, I'll give it a go, but if you're getting stuck I doubt I'll be able to help much. Bethesdas dinosaur engine doesn't help with fine stuff like that (don't get me wrong, I like Bryo and it's family, but it's OLD, it's sort of held together with paste and string at this point, so we just kinda got to work with what it is) there's probably a way to do it, but...
As for heading off Gunts complaints, pretty sure they'll tell him to fuck off if he can't take a joke, it's satire, it's not bullying, fat piece of shit should be flattered lol.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 22, 2021)

I love how this went from, Joke playthrough, to possible Ralph mod?
I kinda hope this blows up more.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Oct 22, 2021)

I doubt any realistic representation of Gunt would make it to Vegas. Likely scenarios:
1. Mercy-killed by Mitchell as some sort of failed FEV centaur.
2. Hitting on Sunny Smiles and "accidentally" shot when gecko hunting.
3. Shouting loudly during the battle for Goodsprings, attracting all Powder Gangers and being blown up.
4. Shot by NCR troops in Primm because they mistake him for Bloated Glowing One.
5. Crucified by Vulpes because degenerates belong to a cross.


----------



## Kup (Oct 22, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> I doubt any realistic representation of Gunt would make it to Vegas. Likely scenarios:
> 1. Mercy-killed by Mitchell as some sort of failed FEV centaur.
> 2. Hitting on Sunny Smiles and "accidentally" shot when gecko hunting.
> 3. Shouting loudly during the battle for Goodsprings, attracting all Powder Gangers and being blown up.
> ...


“That fox makes you look like a faggot.”

“What did you say, profligate?”

“You heard me bitch, you look like a fag with that on. Nice skirt.”

“Legionaries, it seems our work isn’t done. CRUCIFY THIS MAN!”


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 23, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Everyone I present to you the Gunt in New Vegas:
> View attachment 2646924
> View attachment 2646925
> I know that his gunt isn't as big as it really is but this I feel is a more appropriate outfit for Gunty. I did everything I could to make his face be so fat that it has a double chin.


Amazing work on the Ralph character! When all of this is done and over, would you be willing to share the .ESM files or put it up on Nexus? (IDK if Nexus would allow a Killstream-inspired mod to be published there, but I know a bunch of Russian modding (and sometimes cheating) forums that would have no problems with it being uploaded there)

If you guys need a voice actor I'd be more than happy to join- especially if my "Main" FNV character can make a cameo appearance as a pissed-off former fan (I used to be a fan between the St. Jude's shit and ended my support when Miami happened) out for blood in the event of a Bounty-Hunting quest mod. I have no experience with the GECK, but I do have alot of experience editing minor stuff in FNVEdit. I actually took one of the old Luger models someone modded and gave it the fire-rate of Lucky while having it shoot .45 ACP ammo and a bonus damage to NCR characters and called it "Ranger's Bane".


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 23, 2021)

Oh, Ralph is a Wild Wasteland Easter Egg in the mod I am working on called More Lived In Wasteland. Since the mod makes fun of him Nexus may allow it. I will hopefully be doing voice acting auctions sometime in November or December. Once that starts I will post a link from the Casting Call Club so you guys can help me pick out who will be the best voice for the Gunt.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 23, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> To put some perspective into things. Christine was the shortest NPC in the game with a height of 0.9200. Gunt I made 0.9100. He will be the shortest NPC you will come across in the game.


What about using one of the children models for Ralph? Like those hobo kids chasing the rat, or the kid with the space laser/nuke gun? 


Kup said:


> “Legionaries, it seems our work isn’t done. CRUCIFY THIS MAN!”


Jokes on Vulpes the cross will just fall over instantly and Vulpes will be crushed under the Gunt.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Oct 23, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Jokes on Vulpes the cross will just fall over instantly and Vulpes will be crushed under the Gunt.


There's always fire at hand. Remember what happened on next tier of lottery


----------



## Kup (Oct 23, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> There's always fire at hand. Remember what happened on next tier of lottery


You just know they’d spend an extra two days at Nelson figuring out the logistics of crucifying him. Legion doesn’t give up, they’re not gonna bested by the gunt.

“That’s (hic) your best attempt? You skirt wearing fags can’t crucify shit.”


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 23, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> What about using one of the children models for Ralph? Like those hobo kids chasing the rat, or the kid with the space laser/nuke gun?


Not fat enough, sadly, and no beard.
Besides, I need the child model for Faith, and her Dad is a Gunt doppleganger (but taller and less gunted) so I can't just use two child models, even if it would make the height easier to do.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 23, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Your forgetting the best mod to play this with.
> 
> Fallout Frontier, UNPATCHED WITH ALL THE DUMB SHIT STILL IN IT, LIKE THE UNDERAGE POTENIAL SEX SLAVE.
> 
> ...


It's easy to take the piss out of Frontier, and a lot of it is deserved, but imagine being part of the team that built it to see something like 7 years of your work ruined because a couple of degenerate faggots on the dev team snuck in their fetishes lol.


----------



## Kup (Oct 23, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> It's easy to take the piss out of Frontier, and a lot of it is deserved, but imagine being part of the team that built it to see something like 7 years of your work ruined because a couple of degenerate faggots on the dev team snuck in their fetishes lol.


It was more than just the fetishes, don’t be like that. 

But hey, they’re only human after all…..


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 23, 2021)

Illuminati Order Official said:


> I doubt any realistic representation of Gunt would make it to Vegas. Likely scenarios:
> 1. Mercy-killed by Mitchell as some sort of failed FEV centaur.
> 2. Hitting on Sunny Smiles and "accidentally" shot when gecko hunting.
> 3. Shouting loudly during the battle for Goodsprings, attracting all Powder Gangers and being blown up.
> ...


You forgot a 6

6. Killed in self defense because the Moment Ralph Figures out Post-Apocalypse wasteland, the thought of him getting away with anything crosses his mind. So he attempts to do the most deplorable shit possible before being properly kicked down by Town guards/NCR Troopers/Securitrons/Legionnaire's, such as attempting to start a "Ralpha Male" Haram (by sexually harassing all women around him), Attempting to steal in the dumbest way possible, or even just trying to kill someone because they snickered at him, or didn't give him "Alpha" respect.



Procrastinhater said:


> It's easy to take the piss out of Frontier, and a lot of it is deserved, but imagine being part of the team that built it to see something like 7 years of your work ruined because a couple of degenerate faggots on the dev team snuck in their fetishes lol.


I feel bad for everyone who wasn't responsible for the fucked up shit, like voice actors or modelers or people who put in a ton of hard work.

The dude who manhandled the whole thing to be primarily NCR focused storywise however is the biggest asshole around, dude downright enforced his fan fiction on others.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 23, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> It's easy to take the piss out of Frontier, and a lot of it is deserved, but imagine being part of the team that built it to see something like 7 years of your work ruined because a couple of degenerate faggots on the dev team snuck in their fetishes lol.


If you do decide to download The Frontier I highly encourage you to download New California as well since there are bits here and there of their stories that are intertwined. After finishing New California, you wake up in Dr. Mitchell's house with al your skills and equipment, so its really useful if you want to just take the dreaded cazadore-infested road up north.









						Fallout: New California Intro Video
					

Final draft of the intro video. This is technically the 4th draft in the last 6 years, remade from scratch for release with a new "Brazil!" Cover Song from P...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 23, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> If you do decide to download The Frontier I highly encourage you to download New California as well since there are bits here and there of their stories that are intertwined. After finishing New California, you wake up in Dr. Mitchell's house with al your skills and equipment, so its really useful if you want to just take the dreaded cazadore-infested road up north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the Frontier 1.0, I've heard a lot about it, but the fucking thing is causing me nothing but grief atm, I can't get it to work past the bit on the bridge, it keeps crashing on me, don't know what's causing it, I'm gonna have to see what I can do, it's conflicting but I can't see exactly what with.
I'll have to check out New California, I used to play the shit out of New Vegas but I gave up on it about 4 or 5 years ago, but I've just fired it up again this weekend.
As for the Cazadore road lol yeah fuck those things, used to give me nightmares before I figured out to blow their wings off in VATS, makes them easier to deal with.
I normally go south anyway and take the long way round, theres simply so much useful shit and missions and shit that way, even when I've done replays with my Main Character already kitted, Perked and Leveled up if I'm just jumping in to try new Quest Mods I end up going south, I just like to take in the Mojave first.
With a new Character I've never seen the point in rushing to Vegas, even getting through the Northern Passage means I'd end up in Fiend territory under leveled and under equipped and end up in running battles with junkie raiders that normally I'd just blow through lol.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Oct 24, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> I've got the Frontier 1.0, I've heard a lot about it, but the fucking thing is causing me nothing but grief atm, I can't get it to work past the bit on the bridge, it keeps crashing on me, don't know what's causing it, I'm gonna have to see what I can do, it's conflicting but I can't see exactly what with.
> I'll have to check out New California, I used to play the shit out of New Vegas but I gave up on it about 4 or 5 years ago, but I've just fired it up again this weekend.
> As for the Cazadore road lol yeah fuck those things, used to give me nightmares before I figured out to blow their wings off in VATS, makes them easier to deal with.
> I normally go south anyway and take the long way round, theres simply so much useful shit and missions and shit that way, even when I've done replays with my Main Character already kitted, Perked and Leveled up if I'm just jumping in to try new Quest Mods I end up going south, I just like to take in the Mojave first.
> With a new Character I've never seen the point in rushing to Vegas, even getting through the Northern Passage means I'd end up in Fiend territory under leveled and under equipped and end up in running battles with junkie raiders that normally I'd just blow through lol.











						Fallout The Frontier Unofficial Patch
					

A hub which contains the depreciated patch for the original build of The Frontier, and other misc patches such as the upcoming TFUUP and other misc patches.




					www.nexusmods.com
				



This is the Unofficial Parch- which irons out all of the bugs (except for Slave's Harbor) in the original build of The Frontier. I would *not* recommend Tgypsy's patch to be honest- if we're doing a Gunt playthrough we want all of the cringe as originally intended. New California actually has an installer that should make installation easier.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 24, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Fallout The Frontier Unofficial Patch
> 
> 
> A hub which contains the depreciated patch for the original build of The Frontier, and other misc patches such as the upcoming TFUUP and other misc patches.
> ...


Thanks. I got it working as far as when you get control of the Courier again but then it completely fucked itself and it just freezes everytime I open the door to the Generals room after the hospital.
Hopefully this will get it working.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 24, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> I feel bad for everyone who wasn't responsible for the fucked up shit, like voice actors or modelers or people who put in a ton of hard work.
> 
> The dude who manhandled the whole thing to be primarily NCR focused storywise however is the biggest asshole around, dude downright enforced his fan fiction on others.


Oh my friend. If only you knew how far the rabbit hole goes. All the faction writers were awful. You have DevilsWish who forced his childish fanfiction on others. You have Nazo who is a foaming at the mouth male feminist who demanded that the Legion in the Frontier be more "progressive" for his liking as he told everyone that his portrayal of the Legion is, and I quote, "How the Legion should have been." You have OdinSword who forced his ephebophilia and Asian fetish into the mod. You had Phobos, Nazo and RikkuRikku forcing their scalie fetish in to the mod. Then you had TGSpy who, according to some contacts I have on the Nexus, began harassing and trying to ban anyone who brought this sick shit up. It truly was a perfect storm of awful. It kind of reminds me of the making of The Island of Doctor Moreau. Just one big clusterfuck after another.

Anyway, enough about the Frontier and back to Gunt in New Vegas.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 24, 2021)

I feel as though the Gunt would be a Unarmed build, but also I don't cause of his tiny Stature. Maybe a guns/unarmed mixed sorta thing. He isn't a speech or barter kind of guy.


----------



## twozero (Oct 24, 2021)

A quest where you’ve gotta help Ralph fix the uplink for his radio show as it’s not getting as many listeners — only to find it’s fully functional and he’s just coping.

Reward: Diddler Hat (-5 Chr) and a few bottles of Makers Mark (empty)


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 24, 2021)

twozero said:


> A quest where you’ve gotta help Ralph fix the uplink for his radio show as it’s not getting as many listeners — only to find it’s fully functional and he’s just coping.
> 
> Reward: Diddler Hat (-5 Chr) and a few bottles of Makers Mark (empty)


That's not a bad idea, I might use for the extra encounter I have planned for after my Gunt questline is resolved - you bump into the Gunt again who starts whining that despite everything he's (meaning you) have done, retrieving the signal boost, recovering pre war tapes etc, his listenership is still shit, Gunt giving you a sob story about all the adversity he's faced since leaving Vault 51, which is a way for me to give some backstory.
I fucking love your idea for the Stat effect for the Diddler hat.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 24, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> I feel as though the Gunt would be a Unarmed build, but also I don't cause of his tiny Stature. Maybe a guns/unarmed mixed sorta thing. He isn't a speech or barter kind of guy.


Anyway we can mod a Warski companion and when you get into combat he just starts yelling “Stay Back!!”?


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 24, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Anyway we can mod a Warski companion and when you get into combat he just starts yelling “Stay Back!!”?


Maybe a scripted encounter in Freeside with Warski being confronted by thugs?
Using an actual dialogue capture with Warski's panicky cracking voice lol.


----------



## RussianParasite (Oct 24, 2021)

twozero said:


> A quest where you’ve gotta help Ralph fix the uplink for his radio show as it’s not getting as many listeners — only to find it’s fully functional and he’s just coping.
> 
> Reward: Diddler Hat (-5 Chr) and a few bottles of Makers Mark (empty)


I love this idea. Maybe have something where there is a radio station that loops the Null/Rekieta discussion on Ralph from a few weeks ago that “steals” all of his listeners. 

Just going off of that, Nicolas Rackets could make for a good side character as well. Perhaps acting as Ralph’s perpetual arch nemesis?


----------



## Kup (Oct 24, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> I feel as though the Gunt would be a Unarmed build, but also I don't cause of his tiny Stature. Maybe a guns/unarmed mixed sorta thing. He isn't a speech or barter kind of guy.


Please, he’s a companion build. Arcade (Gator) does all the fighting while Gunt struggles to use a 10mm.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Oct 24, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> I feel bad for everyone who wasn't responsible for the fucked up shit, like voice actors or modelers or people who put in a ton of hard work.


It's your daily reminder that the guy, who gave the voice to Tiberius Rancor also a main protagonist in final fantasy XV. Added screenshot from imdb page


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 24, 2021)

Kup said:


> Please, he’s a companion build. Arcade (Gator) does all the fighting while Gunt struggles to use a 10mm.


Ok how about this as a rough idea -
After the main Gunt Quests have ended, you bump into the Gunt again as described and he tells you about his listener count dropping.
He sends you to talk to an old co host of  his who may be able to help.
You head to NoVac where Gunt says the guy is staying, and in a room in the Motel, you meet none other than Dax, holed up in a room for some reason with two kids who he addresses very creepily, and the whole conversation generally gives you a skeeved out feeling and you want to get out of there.
Dax tells you someone is pirating Gunts signal and stealing his listeners, and the only way to find out is to use an "Automatic Logarithmic Tracker" an "A Log Tracker".
He gives you that and if you equip it between 2000 and 2200 it gives you a map marker to a location, where you find Nick Rackets, who says the shows idea was his to begin with, and Gunt stole his idea and left him for dead when Vault 51 was attacked.
He says he'll give in and retire, but he wants you to clean out Vault 51 for him, which you can either do (and I'll figure out details) as a bonus quest that gives you back story on Gunt, or just kill him and return to Gunt.
Still working out details, like I said this would be a bonus extra encounter if you manage to complete the Gunt Quests and get his show up and running.
It's adding quite a bit of work, but if I'm still in the mood after finishing the main Gunt mod, that's a basic idea.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 24, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> He gives you that and if you equip it between 2000 and 2200 it gives you a map marker to a location, where you find Nick Rackets, who says the shows idea was his to begin with, and Gunt stole his idea and left him for dead when Vault 51 was attacked.
> He says he'll give in and retire, but he wants you to clean out Vault 51 for him, which you can either do (and I'll figure out details) as a bonus quest that gives you back story on Gunt, or just kill him and return to Gunt.
> Still working out details, like I said this would be a bonus extra encounter if you manage to complete the Gunt Quests and get his show up and running.
> It's adding quite a bit of work, but if I'm still in the mood after finishing the main Gunt mod, that's a basic idea.


I feel like Rackets would actually be willing to voice himself for the mod if you contact him.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 24, 2021)

Kup said:


> Please, he’s a companion build. Arcade (Gator) does all the fighting while Gunt struggles to use a 10mm.


I feel like Gunt would be a exception for someone like Arcade. One look and he'd be saying, "Oh uh, yea I'm not the kind of doctor to talk too. Recovering Jet users go talk to the other doctors. Sorry."


----------



## Kup (Oct 24, 2021)

I thought of another one today.

“Aw shit Benny, you didn’t tell me you was wasting a fatass. Fuck, we shoulda dig deeper.”

“Doesn’t matter if he’s shaped like an octagon and wider than the dam, bury this fink so we can be on our way.”

“Man we don’t have enough dirt to bury him fully, gross bastard’s stomach is sticking out.”

“Is the rest of him buried?”

“Yeah.”

“Alright, fuck it. Let’s get outta here.”

(Dramatic pan-out shot of a partially buried Ralph with the gunt unburied and in plain view. Instead of being dug out, Victor grabbed the gunt and pulled.)


----------



## ReeferRoach (Oct 24, 2021)

I feel like Ralph would really fit in with the Powder Gangers due to the fact he really isn't amicable with anyone and can't form any long term companionship other than someone even lower than him he can push around. Imagine a post apocalypse Ralph barely managing to hold together his band of alcohol addicted Powder gangers pissing off some NCR Troopers; feeling high in the sky after only getting 40 caps and some bourbon.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 24, 2021)

Kup said:


> I thought of another one today.
> 
> “Aw shit Benny, you didn’t tell me you was wasting a fatass. Fuck, we shoulda dig deeper.”
> 
> ...


This fucking image lmaooo


----------



## Blackhole (Oct 24, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Ok how about this as a rough idea -
> After the main Gunt Quests have ended, you bump into the Gunt again as described and he tells you about his listener count dropping.
> He sends you to talk to an old co host of  his who may be able to help.
> You head to NoVac where Gunt says the guy is staying, and in a room in the Motel, you meet none other than Dax, holed up in a room for some reason with two kids who he addresses very creepily, and the whole conversation generally gives you a skeeved out feeling and you want to get out of there.
> ...


Can you give the option to betray gunt after hearing nick's side? That would a good alternate path.


----------



## R00T (Oct 25, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> I feel as though the Gunt would be a Unarmed build, but also I don't cause of his tiny Stature. Maybe a guns/unarmed mixed sorta thing. He isn't a speech or barter kind of guy.


Ethan Ralph is a felon who cannot own a gun.  he's gonna have to fight with his fists.


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Oct 25, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Hey if you do get around to crafting that hat or any custom outfits for Gunt let me know?
> I'd utilize them myself if pos, I'm planning on my Gunt NPC having his own outfit so he looks the part.
> 
> Yeah I'm planning on my Gunt NPC to be kitted out in a unique get up (maybe a couple that will change later in the quest line, Gunts manbag is definitely on the list, if at all possible.
> ...


I'm sorry if this is daft but could you not use the male caravaneer outfit and modify the satchel it has to make the purse?


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 25, 2021)

Blackh0le said:


> Can you give the option to betray gunt after hearing nick's side? That would a good alternate path.


You know what that's actually a good idea. I'll have to work out the details, doesn't have to be 5 missions like the Gunts quests because Rackets isn't 5'1" but it would be a good option for a last minute betrayal (maybe a relevant perk).


Chief Ungo Bungo said:


> sorry if this is daft but could you not use the male caravaneer outfit and modify the satchel it has to make the purse?


I never considered that actually.
The outfit it's self isn't really on brand for Gunt, but if it could be reworked, or ideally just the satchel utilized, it's an option.
My thing was always story based Quest mods and Locations, i'll have to have a play with outfit retextures, I know @RangerBoo was having problems with the hat writing, but a basic faggy purse retex should be easier, she's way more experienced than I am.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 25, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> I never considered that actually.
> The outfit it's self isn't really on brand for Gunt, but if it could be reworked, or ideally just the satchel utilized, it's an option.
> My thing was always story based Quest mods and Locations, i'll have to have a play with outfit retextures, I know @RangerBoo was having problems with the hat writing, but a basic faggy purse retex should be easier, she's way more experienced than I am.


My idea for a outfit, is look at what's the most popular outfit Ralph is in, something iconic and fits him, and we could try to make a replica of it in game, maybe even make a new exclusive clothing option for the player if they decide to knock out the Gunt. Obviously it gives shit stat bonus's and smells funny.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Oct 25, 2021)

Upon Ralph's death the Gunt should gain sentience and new life as a Centaur.


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 25, 2021)

BrainProlapse said:


> Upon Ralph's death the Gunt should gain sentience and new life as a Centaur.


Upon Death Ralph flops over, in the usual ragdoll way, before 10 or so seconds later, his entire Corpse explodes in gibs, leaving behind a tiny Centaur to crawl towards the player, named Guntess, who thanks the player for being free from the hellish jail cell that was Ralph's body, before crawling off out of sight to live a new life.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 25, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> Upon Death Ralph flops over, in the usual ragdoll way, before 10 or so seconds later, his entire Corpse explodes in gibs, leaving behind a tiny Centaur to crawl towards the player, named Guntess, who thanks the player for being free from the hellish jail cell that was Ralph's body, before crawling off out of sight to live a new life.


Call the mini gunt-centaur Adrienne.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 25, 2021)

ReeferRoach said:


> I feel like Ralph would really fit in with the Powder Gangers due to the fact he really isn't amicable with anyone and can't form any long term companionship other than someone even lower than him he can push around. Imagine a post apocalypse Ralph barely managing to hold together his band of alcohol addicted Powder gangers pissing off some NCR Troopers; feeling high in the sky after only getting 40 caps and some bourbon.


I think even the Powder Gangers would find Ralph fucking despicable. I feel like they would coax him with Makers Mark and chems to walk up to an NCR encampment with powder charges stuffed under his gunt folds and unknowingly suicide bomb them.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 25, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> I think even the Powder Gangers would find Ralph fucking despicable. I feel like they would coax him with Makers Mark and chems to walk up to an NCR encampment with powder charges stuffed under his gunt folds and unknowingly suicide bomb them.


Yeah the only people I think would tolerate Gunt for more than a few days are the Fiends, tbh.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Oct 25, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Yeah the only people I think would tolerate Gunt for more than a few days are the Fiends, tbh.


Eventually they would stab him to death JCaesar style with the broken bottlenecks of Maker’s Mark bottles and use his meat to feed Violet’s dogs.


----------



## ReeferRoach (Oct 25, 2021)

Big Fat Frog said:


> And then after a few days that they would stab him to death JCaesar style with the broken bottlenecks of Maker’s Mark bottles and use his meat to feed Violet’s dogs.





Procrastinhater said:


> Yeah the only people I think would tolerate Gunt for more than a few days are the Fiends, tbh.


How about we meet in the middle, Ralph has a nice warm seat in the Vipers as a loser addict with crewmates equally irreverent (and hostile).


----------



## EyelessMC (Oct 25, 2021)

donjulio said:


> Use some of the shittiest but edgy guns


No way. He's not allowed guns. Gotta be a melee only playthrough--fists only.


donjulio said:


> And buy alcohol and drugs at any opportunity.


Absolutely this, and drink before you get into fights.


----------



## donjulio (Oct 25, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> No way. He's not allowed guns. Gotta be a melee only playthrough--fists only.
> 
> Absolutely this, and drink before you get into fights.


Okay but he can’t specialize in it; he’s terrible at fighting. I.e : missed the cop and the shit with digi was.. well I’m not sure what that even was but it wasn’t proper fighting that’s for sure.

Actually his offensive skills should all be just awful for maximum accuracy


----------



## Big Meaty Claws (Oct 26, 2021)

donjulio said:


> Okay but he can’t specialize in it; he’s terrible at fighting. I.e : missed the cop and the shit with digi was.. well I’m not sure what that even was but it wasn’t proper fighting that’s for sure.
> 
> Actually his offensive skills should all be just awful for maximum accuracy


This brings up a good point. What the fuck is Ralph even good at in the fallout world? Hes not even a good companion build cause of his charisma of a drunk dad who beats his kids.


----------



## twozero (Oct 26, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> This brings up a good point. What the fuck is Ralph even good at in the fallout world? Hes not even a good companion build cause of his charisma of a drunk dad who beats his kids.


He'd be one of the side characters that get killed for their fancy Nuka Cola bottlecaps. In Ralph's case, he found a rare looking Maker's bottletop.

Agreed he's not really got anything for him to be the playable character, unless the main quest involves you never leaving Doc's house and instead just co-opt his CB radio.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 26, 2021)

Big Meaty Claws said:


> This brings up a good point. What the fuck is Ralph even good at in the fallout world? Hes not even a good companion build cause of his charisma of a drunk dad who beats his kids.


Shit talking?
The actual Ralph would be fucked in any post apocalyptic world like Fallout.
Unless he lived somewhere fairly stable like the NCR, or Vegas itself, where Ralph could maybe scrape by if he kept his head down he wouldn't survive.
In a world where disputes are settled by violence Ralphs shitty attitude and smart mouth would get him killed.
That said, Gunt does have a certain low cunning and requisite lack of morals that, if he played to his strengths, and fast talking is something he was ok at, at least before his thin skin and ego got the better of him, he could maybe join up with a crew of similar trashy degenerates who would back him up, which is about the only way he could make it outside of settled areas.
I could see Ralph as one of those scavvers that hunts down rumors of valuable pre war relics and sells them on, perhaps with a small crew of people that fall for his grift, with membership rapidly cycling as people either get sick of his shit, tired of his attitude, or he fucks them over and leaves them for dead.
It's something I'm considering the options of for my Gunt NPC's backstory, to flesh him out (lol) a bit and really bring New Vegas Gunty to life.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Nov 1, 2021)

Procrastinhater said:


> Shit talking?
> The actual Ralph would be fucked in any post apocalyptic world like Fallout.
> Unless he lived somewhere fairly stable like the NCR, or Vegas itself, where Ralph could maybe scrape by if he kept his head down he wouldn't survive.
> In a world where disputes are settled by violence Ralphs shitty attitude and smart mouth would get him killed.
> ...


I could also see scavver/"prospector" ralph doing some really Ghetto shit in Freeside like organizing Radroach fights. Alot of refugees from the Russian Civil War that were lucky enough to escape to places like Paris, Berlin, or Harbin would organize "cockroach races"- I can definitely see that kind of sport being popular in the Fallout universe even centuries after the bombs fell- and if he's friends with Diddler Dax the Petro-Chico ghoul it would be an improvised variant of the Mexican Cockfighting shit Tijuana is known for. Mabye Courier Ralph is originally from New Reno and is trying to escape Boxing-betting debt with the Bishop family by heading east- only to get into even more gambling debt with the Chairman, White Gloves, and Omertas?


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 1, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> I could also see scavver/"prospector" ralph doing some really Ghetto shit in Freeside like organizing Radroach fights. Alot of refugees from the Russian Civil War that were lucky enough to escape to places like Paris, Berlin, or Harbin would organize "cockroach races"- I can definitely see that kind of sport being popular in the Fallout universe even centuries after the bombs fell- and if he's friends with Diddler Dax the Petro-Chico ghoul it would be an improvised variant of the Mexican Cockfighting shit Tijuana is known for. Mabye Courier Ralph is originally from New Reno and is trying to escape Boxing-betting debt with the Bishop family by heading east- only to get into even more gambling debt with the Chairman, White Gloves, and Omertas?


Some good ideas there.
I've had my hands full past week but I'll see about including some of them.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Nov 2, 2021)

Ok I've been brainstorming some ideas.
My thing has always been Quest and Location mods, so I'm thinking about working in a new location that will let me bring in Diddler Dax earlier in the story, and I'm considering using as a stand alone location as well, outside its tie-in to the Quest I'm writing.
You know the part of outer Freeside where you retrieve FISTO from, where the Granny gang tries to roll you?
I'm thinking of tacking in a new location there, a cellar with a Rad Roach and maybe Night Stalker fighting pit, like a cheap, less classy version of the Thorn, with Diddler Dax (Ghouled out I love that idea) running the place.
I need to put in a cellar door in one of the ruined buildings, and rough idea you go down, theres an entry coat room type thing, with a Super Mutant doorman called Shart, and then a little bar, with maybe a blackjack table, and then a fighting pit in the middle of the room where they bet on and fight Rad Roaches and Night Stalkers, and at the back if I can get the scripts working right, another room that's in a collapsed sewer section with a track for racing Rad Roaches.
I'm hoping to have different colored Roaches and Nightstalkers, maybe just with paint on their backs or something, to tell them apart easily.
Diddler Dax will have history with the Gunt, of course, and also Raul, who he owes money to, if I can work in the interaction without fucking something up.
Still on the drawing board, I'm up for suggestions because all this is still on paper atm, hoping to get to work around the Holidays.
I thought I could use the fighting pit/race track location in the Gunt Quest Mod, as well as just having it stand alone as a neat little location, I always liked making them.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 24, 2022)

Ralph clearly runs a radio station in poo Vegas.

He's the fat retarded version of 3 dawg, and he has a harem of children - were talking a depraved version of little lamplight.

If I was to make it, I would have him in a shack in the middle of nowhere. A horse in the stable, a mutant downstairs and a skeleton labelled momma in the bathtub. A couple of kids wander around talking about Disney.

Upstairs Ralph sits on his CB radio, surrounded by whiskey bottles and chems. Letters surround him, they contain caps. He reads them out over his broadcast for money.

He rants about a strange fruit baring farm just over yonder incessantly.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jan 24, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Ralph clearly runs a radio station in poo Vegas.
> 
> He's the fat retarded version of 3 dawg, and he has a harem of children - were talking a depraved version of little lamplight.
> 
> ...


And he has a rival radio station, that openly gloats how fat he is and how little listeners he has. And outperform his radio by able to receive it at any point of the map, while Ralph's is only available in select places as black mountain radio in NV


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jan 24, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Ralph clearly runs a radio station in poo Vegas.
> 
> He's the fat retarded version of 3 dawg, and he has a harem of children - were talking a depraved version of little lamplight.
> 
> ...


Oh, and I would make one of the DLC have you travel to Canada. In a trailer park a man with a paper bag on his head called Ronnie talks about his son, and his famous radio show.

He then says it's not his son, anyway and that he hates him.


----------

